# Bomba in casa Real: Isco ha chiesto di essere ceduto.



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Ottobre 2015)

Come riporta SportMediaset, in casa merengues scoppia una grana non da poco. Uno dei migliori talenti in rosa, il trequartista spagnolo Isco (23 anni) ha chiesto alla società di essere ceduto. I motivi alla base di questa richiesta sono la scarsa considerazione che Rafa Benitez ha di lui. 

La notizia viene confermata anche in Spagna dal quotidiano Don Balon.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Ottobre 2015)

Chi lo prende fa l'affare della vita.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2015)

La Juve dovrebbe buttarcisi a capofitto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Ottobre 2015)

Altro che il pantagonnato fumatore seriale.

Se vogliamo svoltare dobbiamo iniziare a prendere gente così, bisogna assolutamente approfittarne. 

Fuori 35M e amen.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Uno dei giocatori per cui farei follie. Ah, magari passasse di qui..


----------



## Heaven (27 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Altro che il pantagonnato fumatore seriale.
> 
> Se vogliamo svoltare dobbiamo iniziare a prendere gente così, bisogna assolutamente approfittarne.
> 
> Fuori 35M e amen.



Mi sembrano pochi 35m, secondo me ne chiedono 50m

Comunque se entro Natale firma Bee, sarebbe il regalo perfetto


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Ottobre 2015)

É chiaro, isco non ha mai avuto la volontà di andare al Real, ci andó perché costretto dal malaga in crisi finanziaria, lui stesso rilasció delle dichiarazioni contro il Real. Mettiamoci poi l'arrivo di un madrileno doc come benitez che non lo vede proprio e il cerchio é chiuso. Comunque non é il tipo di giocatore che mi stuzzica uno che a 23 anni non ha trovato la sua collocazione ideale. Chiaro che in questo momento sarebbe oro colato per noi


----------



## bonvo74 (27 Ottobre 2015)

per gennaio abbiamo già preso boateng,


----------



## 666psycho (27 Ottobre 2015)

è inutile sperare, non verrà mai da noi. peccato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Ottobre 2015)

Farei follie per vederlo alla Roma, ma andrà alla Juve, o in Inghilterra, altrove non ce lo vedo


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Farei follie per vederlo alla Roma, ma andrà alla Juve, o in Inghilterra, altrove non ce lo vedo



credo in inghilterra, lo vedo tipo chelsea liverpool o city


----------



## Mou (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ha presenze in Champions?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Ottobre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ha presenze in Champions?



si, 3


----------



## Mou (27 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> si, 3



Peccato, già mi stavo spippettando pensando a Isco-Dybala-Morata in campo a San Siro a maggio/giugno 2016


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> credo in inghilterra, lo vedo tipo chelsea liverpool o city



Al Liverpool se non è scemo non ci andrà , forse al Chelsea


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Ottobre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Peccato, già mi stavo spippettando pensando a Isco-Dybala-Morata in campo a San Siro a maggio/giugno 2016



Magari con doppieta di Dybala , gol di Morata , e infine sigillo finale di Isco in una roboante vittoria 4-0 contro il Bayern Monaco di Guardiola, con Allegri che alza la coppa campioni come Capello nel 1994 , che scena bellissima


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Bene, che lo prendessero. Ci serve come il pane. E non in prestito, cash e acquistare, grazie.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Ottobre 2015)

Come se accettasse di venire da noi. L'unica squadra italiana potenziale credo sia la juve. Ma ritengo andrà in Premier.


----------



## juventino (27 Ottobre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Peccato, già mi stavo spippettando pensando a Isco-Dybala-Morata in campo a San Siro a maggio/giugno 2016



Tranquillo che Marmotta ha già prenotato Saponara, Vazquez o qualcun altro dei suoi adorati cessi italici


----------



## Mou (27 Ottobre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che Marmotta ha già prenotato Saponara, Vazquez o qualcun altro dei suoi adorati cessi italici



Palacio, per fare un altro bello sgarbo contabile all'Inter


----------



## Mou (27 Ottobre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che Marmotta ha già prenotato Saponara, Vazquez o qualcun altro dei suoi adorati cessi italici



Palacio, per fare un altro bello sgarbo contabile all'Inter


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta SportMediaset, in casa merengues scoppia una grana non da poco. Uno dei migliori talenti in rosa, il trequartista spagnolo Isco (23 anni) ha chiesto alla società di essere ceduto. I motivi alla base di questa richiesta sono la scarsa considerazione che Rafa Benitez ha di lui.
> 
> La notizia viene confermata anche in Spagna dal quotidiano Don Balon.



Andrà alla Juve o all'Arsenal a sensazione, sarebbe da prendere al volo ma chi ci viene da noi.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2015)

Sapete quanto lo stimi, per me è il miglior giovane in Europa. 

Avessimo un pizzico di ambizione sarebbe nostro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Ottobre 2015)

Giocatore che mi piace da matti, una squadra seria lo compra anche a 50M. 

Se Bertolacci vale 20M, lui ne vale 400


----------



## alessandro77 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta SportMediaset, in casa merengues scoppia una grana non da poco. Uno dei migliori talenti in rosa, il trequartista spagnolo Isco (23 anni) ha chiesto alla società di essere ceduto. I motivi alla base di questa richiesta sono la scarsa considerazione che Rafa Benitez ha di lui.
> 
> La notizia viene confermata anche in Spagna dal quotidiano Don Balon.



che bel colpo sarebbe, ma tanto noi abbiamo il Boa...


----------



## bmb (27 Ottobre 2015)

Magara.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2015)

Il Milan farebbe questo tipo di acquisti, il Milan però, non l'A.C. Giannino che compra soltanto da Preziosi, Raiola e Sabatini. Prendi Isco, torni al rombo e amen.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Ottobre 2015)

Se passa prima dal Genoa, allora è nostro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2015)

In ogni caso sono contento per lui, fa bene, è sprecatissimo al Real, fa la panchina e se gioca non lo fa nemmeno nel suo ruolo, meglio vada altrove e Liverpool, secondo me, sarebbe la destinazione ideale per lui, a dispetto di altri commenti nel topic. Lui e Klopp sarebbero un connubio meraviglioso.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In ogni caso sono contento per lui, fa bene, è sprecatissimo al Real, fa la panchina e se gioca non lo fa nemmeno nel suo ruolo, meglio vada altrove e Liverpool, secondo me, sarebbe la destinazione ideale per lui, a dispetto di altri commenti nel topic. Lui e Klopp sarebbero un connubio meraviglioso.



Non metto in dubbio Klopp, ma la dimensione Liverpool si. Lui merita un top club dove sia al centro del progetto. In un Milan ambizioso ci verrebbe di corsa se sa di essere al centro del progetto. Per ambizioso significa che gli prometti oltre a lui arrivino altri 5-6 grandi giocatori e la squadra tornerebbe il qualche anno a giocarsi la coppa campioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2015)

Finalmente si è svegliato. Non sarà mai titolare con Kroos, Modric e James Rodriguez.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Finalmente si è svegliato. Non sarà mai titolare con Kroos, Modric e James Rodriguez.



Per onor di cronaca è da qualche anno che vuole cambiare aria, ma è il cocco di Perez che ogni volta lo convince a rimanere a giocarsi le sue chance. Con il solo Ancelotti era diventato parte importante del progetto, certo in contemporanea con più di qualche infortunio (Modric, Rodriguez, Bale...) 

Quando il suo mentore Pellegrini è andato al City gli aveva chiesto di seguirlo ed aveva detto si chiedendo la cessione, poi bloccata da Perez prima e Ancelotti poi.


----------



## davoreb (28 Ottobre 2015)

Questa è una grandissima occasione nel ruolo in cui abbiamo più bisogno, e con lui si potrebbe giocare con il 4312.

Diciamo che a Gennaio siamo ancora 5-7 punti dal terzo posto, un giocatore del genere ci permetterebe di giocarci la champions tranquillamente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta SportMediaset, in casa merengues scoppia una grana non da poco. Uno dei migliori talenti in rosa, il trequartista spagnolo Isco (23 anni) ha chiesto alla società di essere ceduto. I motivi alla base di questa richiesta sono la scarsa considerazione che Rafa Benitez ha di lui.
> 
> La notizia viene confermata anche in Spagna dal quotidiano Don Balon.



Non credo che verrebbe da noi,ma abbiamo il dovere di provarci.


----------



## unbreakable (2 Novembre 2015)

occhio che Galliani ci porta izco


----------



## Aron (2 Novembre 2015)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> occhio che Galliani ci porta izco



Con che soldi?


----------



## unbreakable (2 Novembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con che soldi?



zapata al chievo piu' 3 milioni per il disturbo


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Novembre 2015)

Non mi risulta questa notizia, cmq uno come Izco da noi farebbe un salto di qualità


----------



## unbreakable (2 Novembre 2015)

ustiii era una battuta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non metto in dubbio Klopp, ma la dimensione Liverpool si. Lui merita un top club dove sia al centro del progetto. In un Milan ambizioso ci verrebbe di corsa se sa di essere al centro del progetto. Per ambizioso significa che gli prometti oltre a lui arrivino altri 5-6 grandi giocatori e la squadra tornerebbe il qualche anno a giocarsi la coppa campioni.


Al Liverpool sarebbe al centro del progetto, inoltre non vedo perché non considerare top club i Reds, le potenzialità ce l'hanno, serve soltanto competenza e quella gliela sta portando Klopp. No, avrebbe molto più senso nel Liverpool di Klopp che nel Milan di Galliani.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Al Liverpool sarebbe al centro del progetto, inoltre non vedo perché non considerare top club i Reds, le potenzialità ce l'hanno, serve soltanto competenza e quella gliela sta portando Klopp. No, avrebbe molto più senso nel Liverpool di Klopp che nel Milan di Galliani.



Per lui non penso ne al Liverpool ne al Milan, penso ad una grande. Penso alle super potenze europee semplicemente. Una che lo voglia mettere al centro del progetto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per lui non penso ne al Liverpool ne al Milan, penso ad una grande. Penso alle super potenze europee semplicemente. Una che lo voglia mettere al centro del progetto.


Dura essere al centro al Bayern, al Real o al Barça, meglio virare su altri lidi, club di fascia inferiore rispetto a quelle superpotenze ma comunque grandi, come appunto il Liverpool.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2015)

Sarebbe un upgrade devastante per noi...prendendo lui è un regista vero svolteremmo di brutto..
Comunque se a gennaio fossimo ancora a -5 dalla vetta con una campagna acuisti seria potremmo davvero dire la nostra..
Purtroppo sappiamo che chi ci gestisce ha altri interessi


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dura essere al centro al Bayern, al Real o al Barça, meglio virare su altri lidi, club di fascia inferiore rispetto a quelle superpotenze ma comunque grandi, come appunto il Liverpool.



Anche City, United, Chelsea sono inferiori a quelle citate. Ed in queste tre potrebbe essere importante eccome.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche City, United, Chelsea sono inferiori a quelle citate. Ed in queste tre potrebbe essere importante eccome.


Sono d'accordo, la Premier in generale dev'essere la soluzione, allo United pure ce lo vedrei bene, magari alle spalle di Martial, già al City sarebbe più dura perché stanno puntando su De Bruyne e hanno David Silva, mentre al Chelsea, finché ci sarà Mourinho, saranno sempre svilite le sue caratteristiche offensive dato il gioco catenacciaro del portoghese.


----------



## Torros (3 Novembre 2015)

Isco in realtà al Real gioca sempre, ma secondo me non è poi tutto sto fenomeno. Lo vedo piuttosto fumoso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, la Premier in generale dev'essere la soluzione, allo United pure ce lo vedrei bene, magari alle spalle di Martial, già al City sarebbe più dura perché stanno puntando su De Bruyne e hanno David Silva, mentre al Chelsea, finché ci sarà Mourinho, saranno sempre svilite le sue caratteristiche offensive dato il gioco catenacciaro del portoghese.



Concordo al 100%. Deve andare al Manchester United.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Novembre 2015)

*Come riporta Sportmediaset, Isco insiste: "Io sto bene dappertutto, basta che stia in campo"*


----------



## Butcher (3 Novembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, Isco insiste: "Io sto bene dappertutto, basta che stia in campo"*



Allora vieni da noi, non puoi non giocare titolarissimo!


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, Isco insiste: "Io sto bene dappertutto, basta che stia in campo"*



E' un giocatore universale, da quando è a Madrid ha fatto la mezz'ala, l'esterno offensivo, il rifinitore e anche la prima punta chiaramente con le sue caratteristiche. E' un giocatore a tutto campo che ha solamente bisogno di essere al centro di un progetto. Per me rimane il miglior giovane al mondo, deve solo trovare la sua dimensione.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Novembre 2015)

Io gli regalarei la nostra dieci..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non metto in dubbio Klopp, ma la dimensione Liverpool si. Lui merita un top club dove sia al centro del progetto. In un Milan ambizioso ci verrebbe di corsa se sa di essere al centro del progetto. Per ambizioso significa che gli prometti oltre a lui arrivino altri 5-6 grandi giocatori e la squadra tornerebbe il qualche anno a giocarsi la coppa campioni.



Ad oggi il Liverpool è molto più ambizioso di noi.


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ad oggi il Liverpool è molto più ambizioso di noi.



Parlavo naturalmente per assurdo. Ad oggi il Milan con Isco non c'entra nulla. Perchè possa venire gli devi promettere una serie di campagne acquisti a suon di 200 mln di euro.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Novembre 2015)

Fatemi sognare la nostra 10 sulle sue spalle 
Purtroppo non verrà mai in questo Milan, però, sognando, sarebbe un upgrade incredibile.
Se davvero il Real lo vuole cedere bisogna fare un tentativo.



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chi lo prende fa l'affare della vita.



.


----------

